# Chirping Greet?



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

When I go to wake up Bandit, I take him out of his lil cage and put him in his potty bin. I wait a lil bit for him to do his thing, but today he did something different - sang! He didn't look like he was masterbating but he was chirping it was something like a high pitch squeaking chirp that went like Chiiiiiiiiiiiiii-rrrrrrp! Is there something wrong with him? His urine and stool look fine, no blood or anything out of the norm. My boyfriend simply said he loves me, but I don't really know what to think. It was cute, but I really thought he was just doing his boy thing, what do you think?


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Rocko chirps when he, er, does his little boy thing. :shock: 

I've read that male hedgehogs will chirp while trying to mate with the female, so maybe they're just.. fantasizing? :? :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds like it could have been a happy chirp. My boy hedgie will make a chirping noise when he's content or if he's wanting me to get up and give him a meal worm. His is a soft chirp and is heart melting


----------



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

Aww okay. Y'know, Bandit doesn't like treats.. I bought him meal worms and he acts like they're nothing and leave them alone Dx I want to see him eat a treat! lol


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Have you tried any fruits or veggies? Rocko won't eat most treats, just mealworms, but he will eat turkey flavored baby food.


----------



## Willow Tree (Nov 12, 2009)

Y'know what, it took him some time, but he does love them! Maybe he was still tired when I tried to feed it to him, but I checked his bowl the day after and everything was gone. It was so funny. I freaked thinking the worms got out, but tested if he liked them by waking him up and making him eat one. It's so funny to watch him eat them x3;


----------

